# unlimited sms plan in Bangalore



## mts2205 (Jan 9, 2008)

does any wireless providers offer unlimited SMS plan on GSM network in Banglore ??


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm..well, i'll let u know


----------



## PraKs (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont think so about unlimited

Take vodaphone student plan - 100 SMS free per month


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ nope that plan is not available in bangalore....even the existing users of that plan r bein charged...


----------



## mts2205 (Jan 12, 2008)

what is the cheapest SMS only plan that will allow the most number of SMS to be sent


----------



## PraKs (Jan 14, 2008)

blademast3r said:


> ^^ nope that plan is not available in bangalore....even the existing users of that plan r bein charged...



Awww

I m using it sir..


----------



## New (Jan 14, 2008)

Try to get manipal Vodafone sim .
50paise call to any mobile
100 free sms/day
1 rupee rent/day
Superb right?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

^^Vodafone is the best.
Just stay away from Spice....


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 14, 2008)

Is Excel Silver plan available there?

Monthy charg: Rs. 50/--> SMS to any mobile: 1 ps


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya BSNL provides SMS@1p but there is no guarantee that you messages will be sent on the same day!
 Stay 100Km away from BSNL and 100000000Km away from Spice!
believe me spice has bit lower tariffs compared to others but dont even think of taking a Spice connection.
 So what you can do is Buy a student sim(Airtel/Vodafone) and you get 100SMS per day @10p.
If you want free then i think you should take a Postpaid connection.

BTW Reliance GSM is going to start its services by March! So we can expect good and FREE SMS offers from Reliance.


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 14, 2008)

"but there is no guarantee that you messages will be sent on the same day!"

Here in Hyderabad, BSNL network rocks. So, I have have no probs whatsover 

In fact, the joke is on Vodafone here.. that Vodafone users wishing to send a Good Morning message have to send it the night before


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 14, 2008)

BSNL network Rocks????!!!
 First time hearing something like that!
Vodafone is not at all bad in Hyd.One of my friend uses it there and he never complained about it and i have vodafone in b'lore too and never faced any problem.


----------



## New (Jan 14, 2008)

Vodafone network is good compare to BSNL in bangalore.By the way I have been using Spice since last october*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif. It's really crappy...One night my dad called to my no ,but the call was received by one girl..............*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif
Waiting for a good plan from Airtel or Vodafone...


----------



## palito (Jan 14, 2008)

New said:


> Vodafone network is good compare to BSNL in bangalore.By the way I have been using Spice since last october*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif. It's really crappy...One night my dad called to my no ,but the call was received by one girl..............*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif
> Waiting for a good plan from Airtel or Vodafone...



did the Girl say she liked U to ur dad ?


----------



## New (Jan 14, 2008)

Nop...she was a good girl...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL, New! 

"Reliance GSM is going to start its services by March!"
Yeah, But I heard it has got spectrum for only a few parts in India. 

It would be great though. More competition=> Competitive tariffs, Better service


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 15, 2008)

Reliance has got spectrum in 14 circles(including karnataka) while it already has presence in 8 circles.
So 14+8=22 of 23 circles.


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohh Ok! Thanks for the info, That's good!


----------



## deepakg (Jan 15, 2008)

*Any SMS plans for Maharashtra and Goa..??*


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

Use cdma yaar get a tata indicom.for 30Rs u can send 1000sms


----------

